
GM EV1 – The First Consumer Ready Electric Vehicle vs. The Real World (1997) - bane
http://www.motortrend.com/news/1997-gm-ev1/
======
danhak
Obligatory plug for
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Who_Killed_the_Electric_Car%3F](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Who_Killed_the_Electric_Car%3F)
\-- a really fantastic documentary that dives into many of the factors that
led GM to kill the EV1 program. Warning: may cause diminished faith in
humanity.

------
csours
20 years gone, to get back to a $30,000 electric car (vastly more capable to
be sure).

